# Sometimes You Just Get Lucky



## SCraig (May 25, 2013)

I went to the Tennessee Renaissance Festival today, and I tell everyone I know who is going that it is absolutely imperative that they get there early if they are going.

This Image shows the parking lot at the Renaissance Festival. The link is safe, it's a JPEG on my web site but since I got it from Google Maps I didn't want to post the image directly.  I arbitrarily labeled the parking lots #1, #2, and #3.

Here is a photo of a portion of Lot 2 when I left:






The purple area on the map I linked to above shows about what is covered by the photograph, but it doesn't show everything.  Lot #2 was completely full.  Lot #3 was completely full.  Lot #1 was about half full.  Traffic was backed up down the road for about a mile and a half (measured by odometer).  The gate opened at 10:00 and this was about 1:00.  The place was absolutely PACKED today.

What made it so lucky?  In the foreground of the photograph above are some yellow flags, and directly behind the flags is a Nissan XTerra.  The flags aren't mine but the XTerra is :lmao:  I got there about 9:30, and the vehicle ahead of me got sent to the far end of the first row.  I was the first vehicle on the second row.


----------



## Don Kondra (May 25, 2013)

Links/photo not working Scott...

Cheers, Don


----------



## Heitz (May 25, 2013)

Jesus!  The parking lot is like 3 times larger than the festival area!


----------



## SCraig (May 26, 2013)

Don Kondra said:


> Links/photo not working Scott...
> 
> Cheers, Don


Sorry, Don.  They are there, but my hosting has been having some problems with the server my site is on.  It's better than it was a few days ago but it's still up and down and up and down .....



Heitz said:


> Jesus!  The parking lot is like 3 times larger than the festival area!



It's a big event each year.  A lot bigger than I really thought.  This being the last weekend it may be their biggest weekend, but the place was absolutely packed yesterday.  I don't know if you've ever been, but traffic was backed up all the way down Newcastle Road to Highway 96.  I went through Triune and it was backed up a mile toward Triune and probably a mile the other direction as well.


----------



## Tailgunner (May 26, 2013)

We attended our first Renaissance Festival last week outside Dallas and that's about how the parking lot looked 15-20 minutes after the gate opened. The road was bumper to bumper from the hwy to the gate (1.6 miles). It was loads of fun though and would do it again.


----------



## SCraig (May 26, 2013)

Tailgunner said:


> We attended our first Renaissance Festival last week outside Dallas and that's about how the parking lot looked 15-20 minutes after the gate opened. The road was bumper to bumper from the hwy to the gate (1.6 miles). It was loads of fun though and would do it again.


They really are a lot of fun, aren't they?  2010 was the 25th Anniversary of the Tennessee festival and it was the first time that I went.  I don't know why I never went before that but it just never sounded appealing.  After going once I was hooked and now look forward to it all year.


----------



## sm4him (May 26, 2013)

You must be livin' right to get a parking space like that--at least, that's what my grandmother always said. 

Now...where are the Renaissance Pictures??


----------



## SCraig (May 26, 2013)

sm4him said:


> You must be livin' right to get a parking space like that--at least, that's what my grandmother always said.
> 
> Now...where are the Renaissance Pictures??



The other argument is that having been to that event 7 or 8 times now, it's about time I got a decent parking place 

Pix are on my web site at This Page.  I'm not much of a people photographer so I don't feel like I got anything special or worth posting here.  Be aware that, as I mentioned in another post, my sites have been up and down recently.  My hosting service is working on it, and things are better, but it is loading somewhat slowly and is down entirely from time to time (if you can see the photo above it's up though).


----------



## Tailgunner (May 26, 2013)

SCraig said:


> Tailgunner said:
> 
> 
> > We attended our first Renaissance Festival last week outside Dallas and that's about how the parking lot looked 15-20 minutes after the gate opened. The road was bumper to bumper from the hwy to the gate (1.6 miles). It was loads of fun though and would do it again.
> ...



WOW, +25yrs and still going strong!

We've always heard about Renaissance Festivals but we're from a smaller West Texas town far from one. Well, last year we relocated to Dallas and was excited to hear about an annual Renaissance Festival just an hour south of town. Anyhow, it was a real hoot for sure!


----------



## SCraig (May 26, 2013)

Tailgunner said:


> WOW, +25yrs and still going strong!
> 
> We've always heard about Renaissance Festivals but we're from a smaller West Texas town far from one. Well, last year we relocated to Dallas and was excited to hear about an annual Renaissance Festival just an hour south of town. Anyhow, it was a real hoot for sure!


It's going very strong.  It doesn't hurt that there is a real castle for people to visit (Google "castle gwynn triune" for pix).  I think, although I could be wrong, that the people who own the castle also own the property where the Renaissance Festival is held.  Regardless, it's a big event and runs each weekend in May.


----------



## Tailgunner (May 26, 2013)

SCraig said:


> Tailgunner said:
> 
> 
> > WOW, +25yrs and still going strong!
> ...



Real Castle hey, just brag why don't ya lol 

Sounds like even more fun, we'll have to check it out when ever we're  in Tennessee!


----------



## 480sparky (May 26, 2013)

Pffft.  Who drives and parks at these things?  I just rent a plane and parachute in.


----------



## Tailgunner (May 26, 2013)

480sparky said:


> Pffft.  Who drives and parks at these things?  I just rent a plane and parachute in.



Getting in was the easy part, exiting was another story. They only had one exit and it wrapped around the entire parking lot with every parking land pointing towards the front entrance. So needless to say, we left a little early lol


----------

